# bedroom makeover help- paint



## Concordseeker (Aug 5, 2007)

Keep the trim white! It's timeless. As for the ceiling get a gallon of white paint and have the paint store mix in about a cup of your wall color. You won't be able to see the difference but subconsciously it will work.


----------



## Bacardi 151 (May 2, 2007)

Do you have popcorn ceilings? Please post a picture.


----------



## truckerwoman48 (Jul 7, 2007)

*questions*

If you DO have popcorn, ditch it and fast. Leaving the popcorn would negate any of your efforts to update. Might as well just put up flocked wallpaper.

As for size, the whole visual concern for size in a room in mythology and hocus pocus. Do colors that say what you want to say and scale the furniture correctly and the room will be lovely. Small, large, means nothing unless you're trying to seat twelve in a galley. Use a minimum of furniture, specifically eliminating chests of drawers and dressers if you want to have more space. 3 dressers occupying 3 walls will shrink a room far more than one grand piece of furniture that does the job. Get as much into the closet or under the bed as possible. You could raise the bed a few inches and put baskets underneath with the smallish things that would ordinarily be in drawers, then do a real serious closet organization and maximize your area. If you can have a pleasant chair, roundish so it does trip you, and a floor lamp for reading, it will feel like a suite.


----------

